# Trying to add video to a webpage!?!?!?!?



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

I have been trying to add video to my webpage but no matter what i do it just does not work.
here's the address:
http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear//video.html

I tried just adding a link & that worked alright but the people i want to see it said it took forever so i am trying to embed it but not really sure how. I was given the code and told to copy/paste it and it's supposed to work but now when i click on the video page it pops up with explorer caused an illegal operation... and shuts the page down! Any ideas on how to fix it?

Thanks in advance!

D!


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

Did you want the video to pop up in a new window?

The code to embed the video into your page is:

&lt;embed src = "sneeky.avi" autostart = "true" loop = "true"&gt;&lt;/embed&gt;


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

ok i tried using the above tag but still does not work. Does it work for you? Is it just my computer?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I see a windows media player window appear in the webpage, but there is no movie playing. I just see the "windows media" logo and the control buttons (play, pause, stop, etc).


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

Are you sure that the file 'sneeky.avi' exists in *http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear/*? Also, if it does exist, check the filesize - I'm on dialup so if it is a big filesize it will take ages to load.

Check that the file exists in that directory, or try using an absolute directory to its location - i.e put the whole http:// address to the file in the embed src = "".


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

I double checked & the file is there so i added the complete address to the file. The size of the video is 1.0KB

I still can't get it to wirk on my computer, it keeps coming up error and then shutting down the page.

anything else i should try?


----------



## Romulan03 (May 24, 2003)

1kb? are you sure its not 1mb? If it is 1kb it isn't a video/audio file - far too small to contain even a single frame/image.


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

My Bad,LOL!! Yes I meant 1MB.
Oh, since I changed the code can anyone see the video now?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I still don't see the video. I tried to open the file directly by typing URL http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear/sneeky.avi.

The file is downloaded but I get the following message:

_Windows Media Player cannot play the file. The file may be formatted with an unsupported codec, or the Internet security setting on your computer is set too high. Lower your browser's security setting, and then try again._

_0xC00D119A: Cannot play the file
Windows Media Player cannot play the file. You may encounter this error message for one of the following reasons:

A required codec is not installed on your computer. A codec is software that the Player uses to decompress a file before playing it. 
Typically, the Player automatically downloads and installs required codecs as needed. However, the Player was unable to download and install the required codec for this file, most likely because a codec is not available for the content you want to play, or because the Internet security settings for your browser are set too high and do not allow you to download the codec.

Try adjusting your Internet security settings to allow codecs to be downloaded to your computer.

The file you are attempting to play may not be supported by Windows Media Player. See the following table for a list of supported file types (formats). 
To allow codecs to be downloaded to your computer

In Control Panel, click Internet Options. 
Click the Security tab, and then click Internet. 
In the Security level for this zone area, click Default Level. 
The security level is set to Medium.

For more information about setting Internet security levels, see Windows Help.

Notes

Microsoft Internet Explorer does not have to be set as your default browser to download codecs or for Windows Media Player to function properly. 
You must be logged on as an administrator or a member of the Administrators group to complete this procedure. 
If you are unable to play the file after completing this procedure, restart your computer, and then try to play the file again. 
Supported file types

The following table lists the file types (formats) supported by Windows Media Player.

File type (format) File name extension 
Music CD Playback (CD audio) .cda 
Audio Interchange File Format (AIFF) .aif, .aifc, and .aiff 
Windows Media audio and video files .asf, .asx, .wax, .wm, .wma, .wmd, .wmp, .wmv, .wmx, .wpl, and .wvx 
Windows audio and video files .avi and .wav 
Windows Media Player skins .wmz 
Moving Picture Experts Group (MPEG) .mpeg, .mpg, .m1v, .mp2, .mpa, .mpe, .mp2v*, and .mpv2 
Musical Instrument Digital Interface (MIDI) .mid, .midi, and .rmi 
AU (UNIX) .au and .snd 
MP3 .mp3 and .m3u 
DVD video .vob 
Macromedia Flash .swf

*To play .mp2v files, you must have a software or hardware DVD decoder installed on your computer.

If the file type you are trying to play is included in this table, then the file may have been encoded by using a codec that is not supported by Windows Media Player. If this is the case, Windows Media Player cannot play the file.

Notes

To play DVDs, you must have a DVD-ROM drive, and a software or hardware DVD decoder installed on your computer. If you do not have a compatible DVD decoder installed, DVD-related commands, options, and controls do not appear in the Player and you cannot play DVDs. By default, Windows does not include a DVD decoder. For more information about DVD decoders, see Windows Help. 
DVD playback is only available on select versions of Windows. 
Error ID = 0xC00D119A, Condition ID = 0x00000000_


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

Not sure if this makes a difference but you have the addy wrong,
it's http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear//sneeky.avi

it's also stored on there in this formatt:
http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear//sneaky.mpg

I'm not really sure what all the above stuff meant. I do not understand why I can't see it or why anyone else can't either.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Codec is short for compressor/decompressor. A codec is a software component that translates video or audio between its uncompressed form and compressed form. A codec is used to compress digital audio and video files.

Some types of video files cannot be played by default by the windows media player. You need to install an extra piece of software (the codec) before you can see the movie. This is the message I'm getting, that the codec for AVI is not installed on my PC. Other people that do have the codec installed could see the movie without problems.

The mpeg version of the video works fine. I can see a movie of a baby crawling around.

By the way, why are you using the double slash // before the name of the movie or webpage ? I've never seen this before, and it seems to make no difference whether I use the double or single slash.


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

I have no idea why i thought it had 2 //.
Chalk it up to lack of sleep! 

I'm going to switch the file from avi to mpg and see if the video works. ALSO:

if i want to embed a video without a popup page, so the video is right there part fo the page look, how would i do that?


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

If you want a seperate window playing the video, you just have to add a hypertext link to your code:

< A HREF="video.avi">Here's my video!< /A>

To play the video inside a window, you need the EMBED tags. 
< EMBED SRC = "video.avi" HEIGHT=240 WIDTH=300>< /EMBED>

More info on 
http://www.hartnell.cc.ca.us/courses/cis87/multi.htm


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

ok i changed it to the tags you suggested. Still when i try to view the page i get this error(do you know why?):

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module MSDXM.OCX at 017f:1d351cd9.
Registers:
EAX=00000000 CS=017f EIP=1d351cd9 EFLGS=00010246
EBX=00000000 SS=0187 ESP=0189970c EBP=0189a348
ECX=00000001 DS=0187 ESI=005e79c8 FS=339f
EDX=0189a310 ES=0187 EDI=005e7740 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
8b 08 ff 51 18 8b 36 8d 4d cc 51 56 8b 06 ff 50 
Stack dump:
00000000 0189a310 8007000e 005e7740 00000000 0069006c 003b0078 00750073 003d0062 00680070 00620070 00690075 0064006c 0063003b 006e006f 003d0074 

but before i have to shut down the page i can see the spot where the video is supposed to be. Do you see it? Does it work for you? Should i use the .avi or the .mpg file?

Thanks for all the help Peter!


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

Ok, with help from some lovely people on the windows 98 board i've fixed the error problem! YAHOO!!!

Now my my problem is that the video on my page won't play.The player is there,visable,but the video file will not play. 
http://pages.ivillage.com/denabear/video.html

When i right click on the player and click view errors this is what pops up:

Windows Media Player cannot play this file. Connect to the Internet or insert the removable media on which the file is located, and then try to play the file again.
I don't understand what it means. I am connected to the internet.what removable media? Gosh i'm dense sometimes!!


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

I see the page, but no movie. (see attach)
Are you sure the AVI file is ok ? Have you ever tried with another one ?

Anyway, I created a small sample page with an embedded AVI file. Works fine for me. Feel free to download the page and copy the code or to download the AVI file (girl.avi) for a test.

http://users.pandora.be/peter.lejon/video/embed.html


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

I will try to add a different video to see if that makes a difference. I can play that video fine on my computer though! Not sure if that makes a difference or not.

AS for the page you set up, it's just like mine. The player is there but not the video. Just the black empty screen. Also the last corner of the player is cut off. when i click on your player i get the same message:

When i right click on the player and click view errors this is what pops up:

Windows Media Player cannot play this file. Connect to the Internet or insert the removable media on which the file is located, and then try to play the file again.
I don't understand what it means. I am connected to the internet.what removable media? Could someone please explain this to me!


----------



## bassetman (Jun 7, 2001)

I got it to work, but it was very slow loading.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

The error message seems pretty generic to me. For some reason, media player cannot access the file it's trying to play.

"Connect to the Internet" : suggest that the connection from your PC to the internet is lost

OR 

"the removable media on which the file is located": I don't think this applies here. This would describe a situation where the AVI file is located on some removable device such as a floppy, zip disk, and the floppy/zip is removed while the file was playing.


A suggestion: have you tried to make your page with the mpeg version of the movie instead of the AVI file ?


----------



## denabear (May 26, 2003)

I still have no idea why it's not working. I've tried using different formatts of the video(avi, mpd,wmv) but nothing.

I've got a totally different video on there now(crawling.mpg) and it still does not work.


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Sorry I can't help you faster, these things just aren't easy to debug over long distance and different time zones. 

What do we know so far ?
1) Your code seems OK. I don't see any syntax errors, and very similar code on my website works just fine (for me that is)

2) I can see my video just fine, but not your, even though HTML code is similar. This could point to a problem with the server. The ivillage main site loads pretty slow for me. Maybe the combination of a large video to download from a slow server is causing problems. That could be the reason media player suggest to check your connection.

To rule this out, please copy both your HTML file and the video file (AVI or mpeg) to a local directory on your C drive (E.g. c:\test). Try to open the HTML page. Do you see the video ? Or do you have the same problem as on the ivillage site ?

3) Since you can't see my page with video, it could be there is a problem on your PC. Maybe the explorer / media player configuration got screwed up somehow. Again, the local test will answer that question. 

If you can see the video from your local harddisk, but not from ivillage, we will have to look at the connection or the ivillage server
If you cannot see the video locally, it is probably your PC that needs reconfiguring

Please do the local test first, and let me know the results.


----------



## ulldott (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi,

I'm having almost the same problem. I'm using a Mustek GS Mini2 camerea to record some small video clips. As log as I install the software on the installation cd I can view the movies, but no one else can...Of course it's because they dont have the codec that Mustek uses for creating their avi files. I have tried to locate the appropriate codec on www.mustek.com but it is available for download. I could convert them into mpeg but then I would first of have access to a player that could play the avi files and be able to convert files. After I install the installation cd from Mustek it looks to me as it only installs the codec for Windows Media Player.

-Ulldott
Norway


----------



## plejon (Jul 26, 2001)

Your PC contains a list of all installed codecs. Go to control panel / sounds and audio devices (also called multimedia in some versions of windows) / hardware / video codecs / properties / properties tab and you will see a list of the codecs on your system. maybe this can help you troubleshoot.

Installing divx has also been known to solve the problems with AVI videos.

And of course you could try to download the quicktime player from apple.


----------



## bubbagump1167 (Apr 24, 2006)

denabear said:


> I will try to add a different video to see if that makes a difference. I can play that video fine on my computer though! Not sure if that makes a difference or not.
> 
> AS for the page you set up, it's just like mine. The player is there but not the video. Just the black empty screen. Also the last corner of the player is cut off. when i click on your player i get the same message:
> 
> ...


"insert the removable media on which the file is located, and then try to play the file again" might mean the source video has been moved, i had this trouble on putfile.


----------

